# Night time bouy



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE I can see it!

OK, I do not use a marker bouy anymore. But here is a good trick for you nitetime bouy fishers. Use a Bleach jug, put a glowstick in it. The jug will lite up like a light bulb. The whole jug will glow.I used this method several years ago. Seems back then the Clorox brand jugs worked best. This will work real well for jug fishing in the river also. I don't know if this has been mentioned before or not, so I'll share one if my tricks. just go by one of the local coin operated laundry mats and raid their dumpster, thats where I would get mine.


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

What do you mean bouyfish? What species are you are you targeting and where (river, bays...)?

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE you can see it.

Sorry for the confusion Tommy. I'm by no means an english major. Nighttime bouy fishers, I guess is a slang term.Fishing in the Gulf of Mexico at night. Many folks use a bouy to mark the artificial reef. The reef maybe 5 to 300 ft. deep or deeper. The bouy will mark the spot. The bouy makes it easier to hold up or anchor on the reef. At night using a high power light can be bad on the eyes night vision, so I would put a glow stick in my bleach jug bouy. The darker it is out the better the jug will glow. You can also use the glow jugs for jug fishing inthe rivers for catfish at night.


----------

